# Stretching yourself on your dream build?



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

So it's been a few years in the making and it's kind of 'nearly' there now.:nervous:
Just need to refit everything I've been working on and deal with all of the usual 'I should do that while I'm at it' things along then way.
Trouble is its le mans in just over a month, I still reckon I need to spend a grand to finish, plus another grand to insure tax MOT etc!
What was I thinking, why didn't I just keep it simple?
(If anyone has a well payed job going at this point please feel free to shout, im pretty good at whatever i put my mind to!!! ) my work has gone pear shaped! (oh I'm willing to travel!!! )
Has anyone else cut it this fine or is it just me???? Be-jesus!!!!!

Bob


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

...i hear ya Bob....lol.... took mine off the road for a 'under bonnet makeover' , allowed myself 6 months.... that was 16 months ago ..!.. still 3 months off finished , (read '6')..

....went a bit like this.. "engine's out , might as well put a pump on it ".... sump's off, i'll put some new bearings in it " .... " better put a crank collar on it while i'm at it ".....
why do we do it..?... lol... and don't even mention the bloody money...

Lee.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I know Lee I know if I'd just bought a Rs focus in the first place I'd be out driving it right now!!!!!
And be quids in!!!!

Bob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Bob, I hear you mate. I was on the same road, my engine let go and I decided on a bareshell respray, 2.8, T51 spl etc etc. Started getting all bits together but the more I spent and the more time that went on, the more I questioned what I was doing! Then my current 32 came up for sale at just £3500! Bodywork was mint apart from the front bumper, rip in drivers seat and that was it! Engine is RB built with pistons, con rod bolts, N1 pump, steelies, brembos etc etc so I bit the bullet and sold my collection of bits (not my wheels) and bought this! And I've never looked back! even sorted some debts out.

My current one needs just small bits doing but nothing major, but enough to keep me occupied.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I know where your comining from Bob but i think i'm past the dream build idea it's just become an addiction and i can't do anything about it LOL.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

minifreak said:


> Bob, I hear you mate. I was on the same road, my engine let go and I decided on a bareshell respray, 2.8, T51 spl etc etc. Started getting all bits together but the more I spent and the more time that went on, the more I questioned what I was doing! Then my current 32 came up for sale at just £3500! Bodywork was mint apart from the front bumper, rip in drivers seat and that was it! Engine is RB built with pistons, con rod bolts, N1 pump, steelies, brembos etc etc so I bit the bullet and sold my collection of bits (not my wheels) and bought this! And I've never looked back! even sorted some debts out.
> 
> My current one needs just small bits doing but nothing major, but enough to keep me occupied.


I know what you mean mate, everytime I walk into my garage and see the sum of the cost of the parts in there a feel a little bit funny!
I think, gearbox, that's worth as much as a car..... Engine, that's worth as much as a car..... Rear end, that's........ You get the idea!
I guess as Neil says though I've come too far to turn back now!
Just be nice to have a little extra in the bank to be able to enjoy the fruits of my labour!

Bob


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I built my dream car, and trust me, a dream is always better a dream.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Cheers for that Andy!!!!

Bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Buddy, you can't imagine how often I had the exact same thought...

...everytime when I'm thinking I have all parts together for my build, either it's like you side, whilst I'm doing this it would also be good to do that or something more comes into my mind and again I have to stretch a bit further :runaway:

My car would have been finished for that season long ago if I had just sticked to the really needed things...

...but as we are all maniacs, I think that's just not possible :chairshot

I kept all my recipts but I'd never dare to sum them up, cause when I'd see how much money I'm spending on my old lady, then I'm afarid I'd get a heart attack :nervous:

I always keep myself saying that it's my hobby and a hobby needs to be expensive as else it won't be one :chuckle:

Is there any cure for us???

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Austrian GTR said:


> Is there any cure for us???


Nope mate ive always done it, from when i used to be into RC cars as a kid to when i used to race BMX and then Mountain bikes, VW Beetles and on and on......
We're doomed!!!

bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Nope mate ive always done it, from when i used to be into RC cars as a kid to when i used to race BMX and then Mountain bikes, VW Beetles and on and on......
> We're doomed!!!
> 
> bob


Amen budy 

And I'm afraid you're right :smokin:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> I know Lee I know if I'd just bought a Rs focus in the first place I'd be out driving it right now!!!!!
> And be quids in!!!!
> 
> Bob


Come on Bob where would be the fun in that. Any muppet can walk into a Ford showroom and buy an RS or whatever. You simply wouldn't get the same pleasure from it.

This:









would completely destroy this:









down pretty much any road you could find. It'll be more economical, won't break down as much etc etc.

But you know which one I'd rather have :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Great point Lee!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Bob, if it's any consolation I've spent than I ever want to tally on 3 cars in the last 9 years and promised myself I wouldn't do any more 2 years ago. 

They're each sitting there, barely used lately - stored under fitted covers. I look at their sillouetes and can't help thinking I'd have been better off saving all that money up, but life would have been far less fun... 

Recently I warped the discs on my bike and so far I've spent the best part of a grand on new discs, radial caliper conversion & race calipers. Why? - because I don't want the same thing happening again, or so I tell myself, but I'm already itching to upgrade the back brake because it'll look sweet.
I roughly tally up what I've spent on the bike and realise I could have a brand new Bimota for the same money. Sheeet!

The only way to stop is to finish one car and never sell it and never buy another... 

But, oops! - You've gone and bought another car. BIG mistake Bobster! 

Seriously though - when you're done you'll have what's probably the best prepared R32 in the UK & it was built by you, so you'll understand pretty much everything about it when you're behind the wheel. That counts for a lot...! :thumbsup:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Its a passion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've started a new job, well doing the same job but on the rigs for more cash realy. I've still got no way near enough cash to get everything done to current R32 at the mo but I'm going ahead. It would just sit there otherwise!!

To me its all mine and I no I'll be happy giving it the beans....................

It's the Skyline smile 

Baz


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

My GTSt only failed on the MOT for emissions, 6 months and 3.5k later and im still ordering parts, However, I decided to do it right and it should last a long time and it looks like you have done the same but even more so, I have no plans to sell the car and if I do buy another project it will be a proper mini or a 4x4 both of which are considerably cheaper. But since I hate working on cars so much, I doubt it will happen


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know about dream build but I can see myself doing a quick and dirty 25/30 in the medium term. Nothing too wild just decent useable power.


----------

